# valhala



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

this is near the top of the canyon i'm setting for bobcats, this is about a mile from the road. it is ledgy red rock like this most of the way.
i'm sure hoping for a cat to come through.
i will take a better pic tomorrow, one from the road. this is with my phone.

it took about 1.5 hours to get to the top, checkin, and rebaiting as i go, 5 sets up here, i had more but the snow came so now i'm just setting ledges and bushy ceder bases.

i think i will leave the snowshoes home next time, i'm not sure if they helped or not. (steep and rocky)










ok well went checkin tonight.
this is the first thing i see on my way up. i should have put my fist next to the track for a size comparison. but it was the size of my fist










so i'm on my way up to my sets and these tracks are coming down. a Large female cougar with a 2 year old.

well i had a double at one time last night, i got to my 3rd set, right under the green tree in the left of the above picture. it was tore up. chain tight with a little yellow fur in the springs i get to the last set 20 feet away. same exact story. only this time the chain went up the ledge a little, i thought i still had one. but just an empty trap, the ledge prvided a good leverage point with traction.

for once i WAS HAPPY for pull outs.
thanks to super modified smitty built vic # 3's and good chain, and SOLID anchor they pulled out. just like i hoped for.

sure got the blood pumping, i WILL not be checking that line in the dark anymore!!!

very cool though..


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

were you tryin for cougars?


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

NO WAY! bobcats man!
i used heavier chain and no drags, most importantly the chain is anchored to an immovable object. and about 3 feet so the lion can lunge.

trying for bobcats in a lion area there are precautions to take, and everything worked out, they pulled like i hoped.

a bobcat,yote or small lion will not be able to pull

still no bobers though.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Awesome territory man...... You are earning your keep up there! Is there some reason that you do not want to trap cougars? Is there no season? Or just a tiger by the tail so to speak.  Is there some reason you like the cedar bases? I had one set at the base of a large thick cedar last year and had a cat all over it but did not catch it. Do you use any visual attractors? Thanks!


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i would love to catch them but UTAH has a retarted rule about trapping lions. WE CAN"T
there is a season for them, it is going on now, you can see them and shoot them, run them with dogs, call them in.
but you cannot trap them...

we are fighting to get the law changed.

as for ceders, it is hard to find places without snow. 
so i set on them
i have not caught a cat under one yet though.


----------

